

Ask HN: Could you be deported for open source prj? - yuashizuki

coude a international student be deported for working on open source projects while at uni, on f1 visa
======
msaspence
What are you studying? Could it not be argued to be part of your studies if
you are doing a computer science course of some description?

------
anigbrowl
Not unless you were getting paid for it, no.

~~~
yuashizuki
well the border agents are not programmers and they would see it as WORK
without pay.

~~~
anigbrowl
Assuming the OP is just talking about voluntary github commits and stuff like
that, no they wouldn't. There are standards that have to be met for something
being defined as work, like requirements to show up at a particular time and
being managed by someone etc. If you're doing stuff that could just as easily
be done from elsewhere and which comes with no obligation, that's not work.

